# training the tunnel guard



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

advanced work, don't normally like to push a pup this far into defence 


http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSBcase?feature=mhee
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSBcase?feature=mhee#p/u/1/XwunJ3HesNs


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha you are a goofy fella.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

had wondering for a second there right, come on haha


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

GREAT FUN! not afraid of the tunnel at all and great game of hide and seek.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

its not a game dam it. 

it's advanced tunnel guard training


----------

